# Erwood Culvery Aug-2011



## PaulPowers (Aug 31, 2011)

Originally I was going for the outflow from the Erwood Reservoir spillway but the water in the pool at the end was deep and the walls are 10 foot high, With a busted wrist I'm not getting the rope out!

Inflow






Outflow





I'll get it once my wrist is better 

Stood on the wall I saw water movement on the reservoir further along and decided to have a look

The outflow had some deep water so was a no go but after being beaten once today I wasn't going to let it rest.






following what I imagined to be the path of the culvert I found the inflow 

It's a short brick arched culvert that's about 100 ft in length but it's still a small victory and rescued the day from being a total waste





















I'll go back for the big outflow from the reservoir in about 6 weeks


----------



## King Al (Aug 31, 2011)

Looks interesting Paul, looking forward to seeing the revisit


----------



## scribble (Aug 31, 2011)

That's really interesting, and somewhere it wouldn't occur to me to look for.


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 31, 2011)

I can't find anything about it, even on old maps it doesn't show


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 1, 2011)

Decided to get the ropes out today and climb down 



> Errwood Reservoir is located in the Peak District National Park, within the county of Derbyshire and very close to the boundary with Cheshire. The reservoir was the second of two reservoirs built in the Goyt Valley, the other one being Fernilee Reservoir. It was constructed by the Stockport Water Corporation at a cost of £1.5 million, with work being completed in 1967; it is currently owned and operated by United Utilities. The reservoir provides drinking water for the town of Stockport and its surrounding areas, and it holds 4,215 million litres of water.



It's about 12 foot high and the same wide, imagine flo selecta without the slightly interesting inflow and your there































Stood in water this was not what I wanted to see


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 1, 2011)

very nice mate, nice report  seen a number of Hydro outflows but never brave enough to venture in one


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 1, 2011)

the water level is so low that there was no risks.

the worse part was that with the rubbing on the top of the wall the rope I used was worn most of the way through


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 2, 2011)

Right thats it, I'm coming to Derbyshire. That arch is immense! 
Great pics, looks like an amazing place to explore, I wish I were closer.


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 2, 2011)

I know where there are two more, one with two outfalls and one with a long tunnel section


----------

